# Shrimp?



## Drew dumas (Aug 27, 2013)

Starting to find some shrimp around Bell's Landing but not many. All this fresh water and big tides seem to have e dry thing messed up. Anyone else having these issues around Savannah?


----------



## gsp416dre (Aug 27, 2013)

Was catchin a good many in a creek on jekyll til i caught a big oyster bar! I had to lay my net to rest!    It did donate its lead for sinker research though!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 27, 2013)

the creek there at the pier at jekyll had some in the mouth of it i was just getting them for bait plus i got 55 plus big mullet and 2doz. finger mullet!!


----------



## Drew dumas (Aug 28, 2013)

Hopefully these big tides will have started to pull them out of the creeks, will report after the long weekend.


----------



## ranger374 (Aug 28, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> the creek there at the pier at jekyll had some in the mouth of it i was just getting them for bait plus i got 55 plus big mullet and 2doz. finger mullet!!



Well, where's the pics from the fish you caught with em!!  or did ya eat all the bait.........


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 28, 2013)

Got a good two quarts of nice sized for bait today in the head waters of a small creek near my dock.  Plenty of finger mullet as well.  Trying out the new bait boat which I built and powered with a  40 tiller E-Tec.  It is too much power for a mere 16 foot skiff, so I will planning to sell the Marsh Marauder and get a bigger boat for the E-Tec.  I love the boat but it needs a 20 to 25 horse O/B and I just bought the 40, so I am not going to buy another motor.  I took the motor off the skiff this afternoon and will offer it for sale.  

Oh, my neighbor went yesterday and said that he had to scrape for the bait.  He did not go into the back water areas over the oyster rakes as I did today since his boat is too big.  A light skiff will get into areas where the shrimp abound at low water.  Thousands jumped every time I slung the 5' net.  Not big ones just right bait size.  It is all in where you look.  
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 28, 2013)

*Photos of the Marsh Marauder in action.*

Here are the companion photos of this shrimp scout trip up the creek in the back water head waters areas.


----------



## ranger374 (Aug 28, 2013)

what was the avg depth back there?? and was the tide in or out in the pics


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 29, 2013)

ranger374 said:


> Well, where's the pics from the fish you caught with em!!  or did ya eat all the bait.........



hahah i will try to get some up tonight we got 2 nice sharks plus a 30 and a 60lb stingrays!! and with the shirmp  small flounder was all i got off them, and my mom almost shot me when i told her i gave almost 2doz eating size shirmp to someone that was fishing near me when it was time to go home!


----------



## Drew dumas (Aug 29, 2013)

Headed out tonight to throw the nets around a bit. Report to follow.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 29, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> the creek there at the pier at jekyll had some in the mouth of it i was just getting them for bait plus i got 55 plus big mullet and 2doz. finger mullet!!



What did you do with them big mullet?   Some good eating right there.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 30, 2013)

No issues on our end. Where you throwing


----------



## Drew dumas (Aug 30, 2013)

Feeder creeks off of Forrest River.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 31, 2013)

Dog Hunter said:


> What did you do with them big mullet?   Some good eating right there.



well 20 or so came home ant we ate them and the rest went to a lady who was very glad to get them!!! they were good!!


----------



## BBaker (Sep 1, 2013)

Have you been looking at all at low tide?


----------



## Drew dumas (Sep 1, 2013)

No! I've been throwing the nets in the parking lot at work! Haha   

I think there is way too much fresh water in the creek. Guy on my boat caught a catfish the thee day...


----------



## BBaker (Sep 1, 2013)

The shrimp are around


----------



## Drew dumas (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah we had better luck today, still real small


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Sep 1, 2013)

That's odd. Last time I fished with live shrimp my buddy caught enough for all day in three throws


----------



## fireboy391 (Sep 10, 2013)

*shrimpin*

Is there any place around brunswick that sells cast nets with 5/8 mesh.I have been everywhere on the internet looking for with no luck.I haven't been shrimping in over 12 years and i'm ready to get back on the water.Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Drew dumas (Sep 10, 2013)

There's a bunch of websites selling 5/8 in. Betts super pro nets are pretty good and reasonably priced. You can buy them "pre-taped" but I'm not sure it's worth the extra $50


----------



## creekrocket (Sep 10, 2013)

Brunson nets.com


----------



## PaulD (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't see much info on their nets. Prices are good. Are they a paneled net, what horn do they have on them? Been throwing Lee Fisher and Calusa's for years. Fisher is a good net for the $.


----------



## paulkeen (Sep 12, 2013)

tackel shak and first ga in darien are selling commercial nets DO NOT BUY A BETTS  to heavy and not worth the extra money  go with a fitec


----------



## Drew dumas (Sep 12, 2013)

http://justcastnets.com/ 
Another site, reasonable prices 
http://www.castnetworld.com/castnets.html
Another one, just make sure your getting the right mesh size. 5/8in square for food shrimp in GA


----------



## Drew dumas (Sep 15, 2013)

Got a few yesterday, still a little small in the headwaters. Pretty good fried up though.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Sep 15, 2013)

Any fish?


----------



## fishtail (Sep 15, 2013)

Drew you did good for all the problems we've had this season!
For our area, best I can tell at this very moment the Shrimp are where they should have been the first week of June.


----------



## Drew dumas (Sep 15, 2013)

Jimmy we didn't even bring the rods, just a few cast nets and a few beers. I would say 95% of the shrimp are still too small although I saw a guy catching some monsters off the frank downing pier the other day.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 15, 2013)

fishtail said:


> For our area, best I can tell at this very moment the Shrimp are where they should have been the first week of June.



I went out Wednesday and netted some.  I told friends it was 'about what we'd expect to see in May'...dozens of small ones blasting right through a 3/8" mesh bait net.  The larger ones were about the thickness of a pencil.  Weird year for shrimp.


----------



## Drew dumas (Sep 17, 2013)

Life is good...


----------

